# Solved: Deleting links between Excel spreadsheets



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

I open an excel spreadsheet and get message box to open other spreadsheets that have cells that are linked. Those spreadsheets no longer exist, so I get a file not found diagnostic.

I tried to use Edit-> links and delete those links. I believe you need to do this manually, but that option is "greyed".

Ideas?


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

holymoly,

Which option is greyed out?

If it's the _'Break Link'_ option, then the sheet may be protected. Go to *Tools > Protection * and click on _'Unprotect Sheet'_. Then try the _'Break Link'_ option.


----------



## Glaswegian (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi

You could try downloading an add-in to break links in workbooks - here's one here.

Regards


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

The spreadsheet is set at Unprotected.

Used the Add-in to break links, no change. It didn't break or give option to break link.

The manual button is greyed.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Here's a bunch of ways:
http://www.officearticles.com/excel/removing_links_in_microsoft_excel.htm
Sorry, the addin is the same one, but I also explain manual methods.


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

At work I am using Office 2000 and it doesn't have the break links ability.
Before I delete the "Myfile.xls" example I'd like to find the actual links, ie. which cell reference in the linked spreadsheet; I have 3 linked spreadsheets, one that is causing the problem no longer exits. 

I know in Office XP in Edit Links it will do so.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Names ranges may also contain links.


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

Bill Manville's link-finder gets a lot of good press. You can d-load it via here.

HTH,
Andy


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

LOL. I think that's the 3rd time he's seen it, Andy.


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

Dreamboat said:


> LOL. I think that's the 3rd time he's seen it, Andy.


Doh! Didn't see a link @ officearticles & didn't check Glas's link -- soz.


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

XL Guru said:


> Bill Manville's link-finder gets a lot of good press. You can d-load it via here.
> 
> HTH,
> Andy


Andy, I think this is the same findlink.xla file that didn't work for me.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry people. this does work. I'm a little slow today. 

Thanks, guys and girl again. :up:


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

I'm revisiting this over 10 months later, but am having the same problem.

I am on the same Excel 2000 can see the actual links, but need to know a way to delete the files as they no longer exist and there are many.

How can I delete the links as Excel 2000 does not have this?


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

See the article I linked to, which talks about "lesser versions".


----------

